# My expobar brewtus IV with mods



## pcivic (Sep 19, 2017)

Hy,

I would like to present my setup that i own for around 3 years.

Anyway it is expobar brewtus IV vibratory with:

-ECM josticks

-ECM E61 group handle

-outboard rotary pump

-IMS competition teflon shower screen

-few cosmetic mods like removal of EXPOBAR logo with handle, stainless steel legs, rings for on and off switches and rails on top

-ecm service boiler on off light with chromed ring

In company of two grinders that are hoping to upgrade for a new machine, something with pressure profiling capabilities.









Link with more photos from moding phase:

https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/brewtus-iv-from-slovenia-mods-t36879.html


----------



## Lee Smeaton (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi Pcivic, my expobar came today - I wonder if you could help me with a question please. There is a small drain pipe behind the group head coming out of the machine body. This emits water when I am brewing or using the hot water wand, is this normal?

thanks

Lee


----------



## Lee Smeaton (Sep 17, 2017)

... by the way, did you add the handle to the drip tray - mine doesn't have one, looks like I can unbolt the Expobar logo and use the bolt holes. Although I am not sure if the Brewtus IV is exactly the same spec as the expobar Leva dual pump.


----------



## pcivic (Sep 19, 2017)

Drain pipe is connected to pressure relief valve that is set to around 12 bar at rotary version, it will protect system by releasing excess pressure when it hits 12bar and drain into drip tray. Usually this happens when machine is heating or couple of seconds after making shot.

Drip tray handle was replaced by me instead of expobar logo. You need to put some rubber or siiicone to seal it to prevent leakage. I used drawer handle of appropriate size to try to get the looks of Vibiemme double domobar. Check home barista link if it helps!


----------



## Lee Smeaton (Sep 17, 2017)

thanks for the reply Pcivic - I might go down your route and swap the name plate for a handle. with regards to the drain pipe, I think I will need to check my relief, when using the blanking disc the pressure developed is 10.5 bar but this may just be the pressure regulator maintaining this, looks like my relief is lifting early as it lets water through whenever the pump is running (on mine it is a vibrating pump) - I might back my pressure right off and start again


----------



## Lee Smeaton (Sep 17, 2017)

for info, I backed off the pressure and slowly tweaked it up using the blank until it just reached 10.5 bar - so at least my pressure should be set about right now


----------



## pcivic (Sep 19, 2017)

Btw Lee, you have rotary or vibratory pump version of Brewtus? Because in vibratory OPV is serving as pressure adjustment for brewing in case of rotary pump its serving as a safety valve.


----------

